# Ocean Water



## chazmaine420 (May 16, 2013)

I went to this grow class last night. The guy has won awards for his bud and occasionally writes for High Times. He told us he uses ocean water in a 1 to 10 ratio with fresh to water his plants. That the minerals in the water are good for them and the salt isn't a problem. he got a lot of skeptical looks but swears by it. Has anyone tried this? Does it work?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 16, 2013)

never heard of this...maybe at that ratio it would get the addatives from the sea water...but I wouldnt practice it...and I live near the Puget sound...gets lots of ammendments..kelp/seaweeds/oyster shell...Im gonna look into this more now..what bennifits did he say the seawater has?...and is this for MJ or just plants in general?

:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 16, 2013)

I would be very skeptical of using ocean water also.  I have never heard of anyone else anywhere doing this.


----------



## chazmaine420 (May 16, 2013)

He said sea water is full of essential minerals and that it is good for most all plants. That coastal areas that get hit with a storm that washes up sea water will produce bigger crops the following summer. He wrote an article for High Times called "the seven habits of highly successful marijuana growers". He clearly knew his stuff.


----------



## Locked (May 16, 2013)

Hmmm, might have to give this a try when I fire the tents back up at the end of Summer.


----------



## kal el (May 16, 2013)

Seaponics have been around since the 50's.


----------



## Dman1234 (May 16, 2013)

1/10th,  it couldnt possibly hurt or help, its mainly water, and its ratio is weak.


----------



## lindseyj (May 17, 2013)

Not sure. There is not much report about it. Whether using sea water is good and what will be the proportion with plain water should be analysed.


----------



## Grower13 (May 17, 2013)

It is a big sea in the grow world(no pun intended).......... he got attention. If any of yall try it.... please report results....... I'm no where near salt water....... I don't think buying aquarium saltwater is what he is talking about.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (May 17, 2013)

I use this dirt I believe taken from the sea it is ok but very poor drainage
hxxp://www.seasoil.com/container-gardening-mix.html


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 17, 2013)

just because something is in high times doesn't mean diddly squat.


Not knocking the phonics.. Just saying


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 18, 2013)

Hey I read High Times, they wouldn't put anything in that magazine that isn't totally true


----------



## grass hopper (May 18, 2013)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Hey I read High Times, they wouldn't put anything in that magazine that isn't totally true [/quote
> 
> Sarcasm??
> 
> ...


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 18, 2013)

OK, now I am curious.  I would love to see the results because I have never heard of fertilizing with ocean water.  Only be careful of the source of the water.  Using the...stuff off the So Cal coast would probably kill just about anything.  Quoth Lisa Simpson:  "I am not sure that *is* water".


----------



## chazmaine420 (May 18, 2013)

I just went down to my local beach here in Maine and got a bucket of sea water. I'm gong to set aside a couple young plants off my latest clones and see how it goes. could be a while before i have anything to report.


----------



## Grower13 (May 18, 2013)

gonna be a bunch of bucket trips......... Maine has beaches?lol

:48:


----------



## DrFever (May 19, 2013)

believe it or not pretty sure it will work good i have read some stuff on this matter  and many farmers near oceans are using ocean water  lets see if this works  

Sea minerals from most to least    A     1  TO 10 ratio would probably work really well 


In order of most to least:

ELEMENT

MOLECULAR WEIGHT

PPM IN SEAWATER

MOLAR CONCENTRATION

Chloride

35.4

18980

0.536158

Sodium

23

10561

0.459174

Magnesium

24.3

1272

0.052346

Sulfur

32

884

0.027625

Calcium

40

400

0.01

Potassium

39.1

380

0.009719

Bromine

79.9

65

0.000814

Carbon(inorganic)

12

28

0.002333

Strontium

87.6

13

0.000148

Boron

10.8

4.6

0.000426

Silicon

28.1

4

0.000142

Carbon (organic)

12

3

0.00025

Aluminum

27

1.9

0.00007

Fluorine

19

1.4

0.000074

N as nitrate

14

0.7

0.00005

Nitrogen (organic)

14

0.2

0.000014

Rubidium

85

0.2

0.0000024

Lithium

6.9

0.1

0.000015

P as Phosphate

31

0.1

0.0000032

Copper

63.5

0.09

0.0000014

Barium

137

0.05

0.00000037

Iodine

126.9

0.05

0.00000039

N as nitrite

14

0.05

0.0000036

N as ammonia

14

0.05

0.0000036

Arsenic

74.9

0.024

0.00000032

Iron

55.8

0.02

0.00000036

P as organic

31

0.016

0.00000052

Zinc

65.4

0.014

0.00000021

Manganese

54.9

0.01

0.00000018

Lead

207.2

0.005

0.000000024

Selenium

79

0.004

0.000000051

Tin

118.7

0.003

0.000000025

Cesium

132.9

0.002

0.000000015

Molybdenum

95.9

0.002

0.000000021

Uranium

238

0.0016

0.0000000067

Gallium

69.7

0.0005

0.0000000072

Nickel

58.7

0.0005

0.0000000085

Thorium

232

0.0005

0.0000000022

Cerium

140

0.0004

0.0000000029

Vanadium

50.9

0.0003

0.0000000059

Lanthanum

139.9

0.0003

0.0000000022

Yttrium

88.9

0.0003

0.0000000034

Mercury

200.6

0.0003

0.0000000015

Silver

107.9

0.0003

0.0000000028

Bismuth

209

0.0002

0.00000000096

Cobalt

58.9

0.0001

0.0000000017

Gold

197

0.000008

0.00000000004


----------



## DrFever (May 19, 2013)

In the early ages of our planet, water dissolved minerals from crystal bedrock, washing them into a vast ocean. Rain and ice scoured the infant orb&#8217;s dense granites and then flowed into streams and rivers, which all ran together into the sea. Minerals in endless flowing solution accumulated in the ocean over many millennia.
Sea salt has all the elements needed for life. Over countless years, land has been worn down by wind and water, and elements washed out to sea. Thus, the sea received the enormous chemical richness and balance that once supported life on land.
The human body can&#8217;t live without some sodium. It&#8217;s needed to transmit nerve impulses, contract and relax muscle fibers (including those in the heart and blood vessels)
So, when we savor the flavor of food, our fundamental seasoning is salt&#8212;the sea its original source. Natural sea salt is a faint gray-green, with soft, complex crystal structures, but today&#8217;s table salt is only sodium&#8212;pure white cubic crystals of chloride. All other seawater elements have been refined&#8212;removed and taken out. Gone is the iron; lost are potassium, calcium and magnesium, as well as more minor minerals and trace elements than we can yet measure.
 If life as we know it came from the sea's i personally think  that all life including plants  originated from the sea  that by diluting it and using it for your plants will work

We can sit here thinking  that we replenish our soils organically  but  how much are we 
&#8220;Minerals have departed from our soils due to continuous taking of crops and erosion. Most crops require 40 elements from the soil. In no case do fertilizers add more than 12, most add six.&#8221;


----------



## grass hopper (May 19, 2013)

DrFever said:
			
		

> In the early ages of our planet, water dissolved minerals from crystal bedrock, washing them into a vast ocean. Rain and ice scoured the infant orbs dense granites and then flowed into streams and rivers, which all ran together into the sea. Minerals in endless flowing solution accumulated in the ocean over many millennia.
> Sea salt has all the elements needed for life. Over countless years, land has been worn down by wind and water, and elements washed out to sea. Thus, the sea received the enormous chemical richness and balance that once supported life on land.
> The human body cant live without some sodium. Its needed to transmit nerve impulses, contract and relax muscle fibers (including those in the heart and blood vessels)
> So, when we savor the flavor of food, our fundamental seasoning is saltthe sea its original source. Natural sea salt is a faint gray-green, with soft, complex crystal structures, but todays table salt is only sodiumpure white cubic crystals of chloride. All other seawater elements have been refinedremoved and taken out. Gone is the iron; lost are potassium, calcium and magnesium, as well as more minor minerals and trace elements than we can yet measure.
> ...


 
cut the sh*it !!    :holysheep:


----------



## NorCalHal (May 20, 2013)

I wouldn't listen to anything danny danko had to say...at all.


----------



## pcduck (May 20, 2013)

Ocean water works, sea minerals work.
They are not too salty. The sodium(salty) is buffered by the other 80+ minerals in the water.

For more info check out the writings of Dr. Maynard Murry, Charles Walters, Phil Nauta.



			
				Phil Nauta in his book Building Soils Naturally Innovative Methods for Organic Gardeners about Sea Minerals (Ocean Water) said:
			
		

> Sea Minerals(Ocean Water) To me, this is the most important broad-spectrum micronutrient source available. It provides a broader range of micronutrients than any rock dusts I've seen and the crop response from sea minerals is often impressive. This is probably the most important product in this chapter.



I always use sea salt in my brewing of AEM's and have not seen any adverse effects.


----------



## chazmaine420 (May 20, 2013)

I had never heard of Danny Danko until i took a class with him last week. He seemed to really know his stuff and is clearly a successful caregiver. So why wouldn't you listen to him?


----------



## chazmaine420 (May 20, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Ocean water works, sea minerals work.
> They are not too salty. The sodium(salty) is buffered by the other 80+ minerals in the water.
> 
> For more info check out the writings of Dr. Maynard Murry, Charles Walters, Phil Nauta.
> ...




Thanks for that. Pardon my ingnorance though but what are AEM's?


----------



## pcduck (May 22, 2013)

chazmaine420 said:
			
		

> Thanks for that. Pardon my ingnorance though but what are AEM's?



Activated Effective Microorganisms.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (May 25, 2013)




----------

